# '05 chevy colorado



## das fisch (Feb 9, 2007)

alright, so i've got an '05 colorado and am looking to put a plow on it. i've seen all the talk about snowbears, can't really afford a homesteader and/or suburbanite. there are some smaller 7' and 6.5' available used around here for under $1000 that i could snag, but am having a hard time getting model/part #'s to find out about mounting brackets. 
has anyone made up custom brackets for this truck to fit other plows?
might someone have something that they're looking to part with that would fit this truck?

thanks,

adam


----------

